# About starting a gaming parlour.



## motobuntu (Dec 14, 2007)

Can any body help me with information about setting up a gaming parlour, 

1. what would be the best possible configuration for gaming systems around 40k-45k, which should good enough to play all the latest tiltles. 

2. and from where I can check the price of all the latest game titles in India.

any other info, advice or suggestion about starting a game parlour would be helpful for me.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 14, 2007)

Why dont you buy consoles?
Xbox 360 / PS3 would cost less than a high end PC anyday.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 14, 2007)

> 1. what would be the best possible configuration for gaming systems around 40k-45k, which should good enough to play all the latest tiltles.



U will get farelly decent systems under that price tag...



for system config, check out this thread, and post your question if you have any 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71700



> 2. and from where I can check the price of all the latest game titles in India.



Local stores usually would offer best deal but if u cosidering running 10 or more system then best would be contacting the gaming company to check out if they have any rebate for you or not


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 14, 2007)

Its illegal to run pc or Xbox 360 or even ps3 games in the so called game parlours because the game developers strictly forbid use of their games like arcades.To confirm please read the license agreement that came with the game.
For u to setup a gaming parlour will have to buy an arcade machine which would cost a lot.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 14, 2007)

@Harvik780

There are lisecing terms !!!! and I have seen from my personal uses after I buy retail games I email the company that I have 10 systems which I want to use as gaming rigs, will I be abllowed to carrey this action on Retail version of product for each system ??

Some allowed without any issue, some asked for parlour fee which some time I paid some time I said no I wont run the game  but usually if a game is Rs. 1200 the porlour fee in indian what thet charge is around 2500 for each system  and more over they provided Poster free gifts and all shorts of thing which I think vaules more than that extra money which i paid as fee


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes but he will not be able to run pc games because current pc games require online activation and use only one activation key is provided with each game.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 14, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Yes but he will not be able to run pc games because current pc games require online activation and use only one activation key is provided with each game.



yeah certain each PC would need seperate KEY !!!


----------



## motobuntu (Dec 14, 2007)

Guys, thanx for your valuable suggestion.

@choto cheeta
what do you suggest, consoles would be a better choice or PCs??


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 14, 2007)

^^I suggest Consoles.As with consoles u do not require a key.U can run a game on as many consoles u like but only one console a time.


----------



## motobuntu (Dec 14, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> ^^I suggest Consoles.As with consoles u do not require a key.U can run a game on as many consoles u like but only one console a time.


please, throw some light on consoles, like which one is better Xbox or PS3, pricing, performance.

Is multiplayer or online gaming possible through consoles.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 14, 2007)

Xbox 360s r cheaper and more games r available 4 them;but PS3 is more powerful.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 14, 2007)

motobuntu said:
			
		

> please, throw some light on consoles, like which one is better Xbox or PS3, pricing, performance.



Its perceptive,
go for the console that has the max list of famous games till now,
coz thats what folks want.
But,i think most games are available on both.

Regards,
ray


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 14, 2007)

^ps2 rox!! cheap,easily available,tons of games,and can work with *ahem* games too if your budget is low.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 14, 2007)

motobuntu said:
			
		

> please, throw some light on consoles, like which one is better Xbox or PS3, pricing, performance.
> 
> Is multiplayer or online gaming possible through consoles.


I don't want you to end up with a console with a red light error but Xbox 360's do end up that way.I have heard rumors that in my area most oweners of Game parlours ended up with a dead xbox 360 with a red light error.
Go for PS3 if money is not a concern for u.
Devil's suggestion is good too.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 14, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^ps2 rox!! cheap,easily available,tons of games,and can work with *ahem* games too if your budget is low.


 +1 with u 
many people like DBZ games and they r available on ps2's only.
open a gaming parlour  with  10-15 PS2s nd make some quick bux.
OfftopicHarvik-i have also seen RROD on my xbox 360 but after than it started working fine.have u been in such a situation with ur xbox 360?


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 14, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> OfftopicHarvik-i have also seen RROD on my xbox 360 but after than it started working fine.have u been in such a situation with ur xbox 360?


No never encountered it with my xbox 360(s)but saw it on a friend's one.


----------



## hahahari (Dec 14, 2007)

^^Doesnt the warranty cover this red light problem?


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 14, 2007)

motobuntu said:
			
		

> Can any body help me with information about setting up a gaming parlour,
> 
> 1. what would be the best possible configuration for gaming systems around 40k-45k, which should good enough to play all the latest tiltles.
> 
> ...



why can't you start a internet cafe ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 14, 2007)

^^
bhai he wants to start a gaming parlour.
dont confuse him.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 14, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> ^^
> bhai he wants to start a gaming parlour.
> dont confuse him.



i know but starting a gaming parlour is not an easy task, as all our senior members said licenses,arcade,activations amd maitainence ,so many issues comes in practise which cannot be done with a budget like 45k, nowadays even a small business costing around 1lakh, then i am thinking gaming can't start with 45k


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 14, 2007)

oh of course it can.
but he needs to buy a gud fun and affordable gaming console like PS2.
get some 'original' games and start a parlour.
last time a visited a gaming parlour in chandigarh ,there a person had bought 50-60 ps2s and had area large enough for 100+ gamers.
it was more of a ps2 gaming parlour.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 14, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> oh of course it can.
> but he needs to buy a gud fun and affordable gaming console like PS2.
> get some 'original' games and start a parlour.
> last time a visited a gaming parlour in chandigarh ,there a person had bought 50-60 ps2s and had area large enough for 100+ gamers.
> it was more of a ps2 gaming parlour.



fine dear, better introduce him to our motobuntu, this may help him to know how he maintaining his present parlour


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 14, 2007)

^^
introduce who??
that parlour owner??
man i live in Delhi.
when i visited chandigarh i played in that parlour too.
but lemme tell u that parlour was full of insane gamers.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 14, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> ^^
> introduce who??
> that parlour owner??
> man i live in Delhi.
> ...


no need jst give his number


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 14, 2007)

+1 for PS2.Very affordable.And people also like to play games which are affordable and fun.
At the game parlour near the owner said that people like PS2 more than their xbox 360 and ps3.
PS2 runs a lot.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 14, 2007)

Batistabomb said:
			
		

> no need jst give his number


yaar main itni shops me jata hu,it is not that i wud take phn no of each of em


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 14, 2007)

hahahari yes RROD is covered under warranty.


----------



## motobuntu (Dec 14, 2007)

so, after hearing from all of u I guess ps2 is smart choice. any idea how much, it'll cost.  @batista, It's not like my budget is only 45k, I've asked for the config of a pc under 45k.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 14, 2007)

^^
6k is the cost of a 'modded' PS2.
so get at least 10 of them and go on.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 14, 2007)

Newer ps2's cannot run the so called backups from hard drive but they can run backup discs but obviously illegal.If your gonna setup more than 3 PS2's u'll find it difficulty looking for moded ps2's which can run backups via harddrive because of unavailability.The problem with running ps2 backups from Discs might cause failure of lens if u use cheap backups.However originals shouldn't cause you any problems.


----------



## motobuntu (Dec 15, 2007)

@abtom thanx!  

And what will be the best display option with ps2, any suggestions.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 15, 2007)

Samsung 21" Slim CRT Monitors cost 9k nowadays and work superbly . give them a try .

Btw , i would suggest you buy 5 PS2's and 2 Xbox 360's bcoz this will provide your parlour with Variety .

Also get hold of a "wii" if u can as this will definitely make your parlour the talk of the town


----------



## motobuntu (Dec 15, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> Samsung 21" Slim CRT Monitors cost 9k nowadays and work superbly . give them a try .
> 
> Btw , i would suggest you buy 5 PS2's and 2 Xbox 360's bcoz this will provide your parlour with Variety .
> 
> Also get hold of a "wii" if u can as this will definitely make your parlour the talk of the town



any idea, how much xbox 360, wii will cost??


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 15, 2007)

Just goto Random news section.The new prices for December are posted there.
Xbox 360 core for Rs 14990 till 31 December Christmas holiday season offer.


----------

